# Grouse Opener?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Who is going to make it out on Saturday for the grouse opener? Unfortunately I just have way too much homework and studying to do, and have to work that night as well. Hopefully I'll be able to get after them next weekend, and for sure on the 25th. I can't wait!


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I will be out after them.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I feel ya on the homework issue. I'm actually new to the Grouse hunt. I live near SLC. Wheres a good area to try and go?? Any other tips would be aprpeciated too thanks!


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

i will be going out hunt grouse and some bandtail pigeon then some dove


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

drsx said:


> I feel ya on the homework issue. I'm actually new to the Grouse hunt. I live near SLC. Wheres a good area to try and go?? Any other tips would be aprpeciated too thanks!


I'll be vague to avoid any hot spotting issues... Give the Mirror Lake Hwy a try. American Fork Canyon has produced a lot of birds for me as well. Look for thick undergrowth in Aspen stands with Pines mixed in and water source.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

This is what I look for...


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks for the response and the hints. appreciate it.


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

I will be going out on Saturday. my Son turned 12 this year he has gone with me since he was 8 yrs old only being able to brush and spot birds. He completed his hunter safty last year and he's excited for the opener knowing he can try to bag his own birds this year. I'm looking forward to having his company as a hunting buddy for years to come. I have been going to Monte Cristo for quite sometime it's hit and miss with finding them but once you have located them it's nothing but fun times.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Same here, EC. I have had a bugger of a time finding birds the past few years. I think the areas I usually hit have been pounded by more than just me. Time to do some looking in new areas until the others recover.


----------



## blueshooter (Oct 10, 2009)

cleaned and oiled my gun today so it'll be ready for saturday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I might hit it Sunday.That if I have enough money for shells.To busy saturday.


----------



## firedawg (Dec 20, 2007)

I will be in full force on the opener.....two dogs and prime territory for the grouse...ruff's and blues...my camping property is surrounded by nice hunting territory.....I plan on limiting out by noon.....its really a great area and I have been seeing them when I am scouting


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

One more weekend of elk hunting for me. Then I can start on the birds.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Best opener of the year! Only bird hunter purists out in the hills that day.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Going out this weekend with a friend and the kids. My daughter is in Hunter Safety right now so I will be working with her on how to carry a fire arm and all the fundamentals. She won't be hunting but need to get her familiar with the gun for the range cert at the end of her course. This will be my first Grouse hunt and I am very excited. My son likes to go hunting so he can tell me where the birds are. He was a big help during the dove hunt, although his ability to distingush types of birds is less than par at best but hey he is only 4. Good luck to everyone on their hunt and be safe!


----------



## wirehair (Aug 2, 2010)

I plan to get out. My new wirehair pup needs some real birds to chase. And I need to get a bucket full of chokecherries for jelly. I'm a little nervous taking my pup up where we get chokecherries. Two of my friends have had close calls with a lion up there in the last two weeks.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I am going after the youth waterfowl fair. It will be afternoon before I get there, but I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Good luck to anyone going. Brett, I thought of another spot I am going to check out tomorrow morning. I only have like 2 hours, otherwise I would call you. Let me know if you make it out and how you did. I'm still interested in what we talked about.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Me and the kid were invited to go on some private property this weekend I am stoked now. Hope to see lots of feathers fluttering on the mountain breeze.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I cant believe Im saying this but Im missing the grouse opener for the first time.... in forever! Should probably stay home this weekend with the family. I'll be gone for a week and a half starting next Thursday for a couple buddies LE Elk hunts.  I'll take the dog in case we put the bulls down early and chase grouse the rest of the days. The wife doesnt need to know that though.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

LOTOJA for me this year on the opener. I will be pedaling my bike 206 miles from Logan to Jackson for probably 11-12 hours. The birds will have to wait until Thursday.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes UGH let's talk. after tomorrow


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

picking up pops at 6am for the bunny/grouse opener. Couldn't be more excited.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i might be heading out in the last 2 days i saw about 30 grouse so i may get back up there to thin them out a bit


----------

